# USB keyboard issues - Please Help



## boshic00 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi,

I recently hooked up a USB mouse and keyboard to my G4 Powerbook.

The mouse, a MS optical trackball, works just fine.

The keyboard, a MS natural multimedia, will not work. I have downloaded and installed the MS Intellitype software but still no go. I have also tried a different keyboard, a MS natural, and had the same results.

Only the mouse shows up in the System Profiler under USB and I see the following appear in the system log...

11449.134	

AppleUSBEHCI[0x2ac3000]::MakeDevice error setting address. err=0xe000404b device=0x34f4300 - releasing device
Mar 7 13:07:24 localhost kernel: USBF:	

11449.586	

AppleUSBEHCI[0x2ac3000]::MakeDevice error setting address. err=0xe00002ed device=0x34f4300 - releasing device
Mar 7 13:07:24 localhost kernel: USBF:	

11450. 40	

AppleUSBEHCI[0x2ac3000]::MakeDevice error setting address. err=0xe00002ed device=0x34f4300 - releasing device
Mar 7 13:07:25 localhost kernel: USBF:

The above just keeps repeating.

Any insights would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Can you get access to an Apple USB keyboard?

I use all sorts of Apple USB keyboards on my PB G4 and encountered no problems at all.


----------



## boshic00 (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a feeling it a compatability issue. I cannot find anywhere on the MS website that the keyboards that I have a supported on the MAC platform.

I will be picking up an Apple keyboard next week. I do not expect any issues when I hook that up.

Thanks


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

That is my thought - the problem seems to be in the kernel - usb routine trying to set some sort of address/data to a device - and is not able to do so. It may be trying to find out what kind of device it is....

Instead of getting locked up trying to set/read the device, it looks like after three trials, it gives up.

I guess if it was on a widows machine, you would have to remove the device to get it out of the locked out mode.

There should be other keyboards that are Apple compatible.

Good luck!


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

When I looked at the VersionTracker download page I saw the Natural keyboard listed.

Have you tried more than one USB port? Have you tried connecting the keyboard after the computer is booted? If you have other USB devices, you might want to try the keyboard without the other devices connected. Maybe even unplugging the keyboard, then reconnecting it could help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you tryed usb overdrive? it is suppost to be the end all for usb mac compatibilty. i've been told that it will let any usb input device work on a mac.


----------



## boshic00 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Sinclair_tm,

I did try usb overdrive but with no success.

I have tried the keyboard in both usb ports and a usb hub. I have tried it with other devices attached and with it being the only device attached.

None of these scenarios have worked so far.

Have ordered the apple USB keyboard, should be here in a few days.

Thanks for all the advice, i really appreciate it.


----------



## boshic00 (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh well, after all that I ended up getting the wireless bluetooth keyboard, they were on sale, rather than the USB keyboard.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Excellent choice! Wireless keyboards are nice - NO MORE WIRES.
I had a wireless mouse - just keep those batteries "fresh."


----------

